
Ask HN: How can I use my technical skills for good, in our time? - nichochar
I have never really cared about anything bigger than my own life, since I&#x27;ve been lucky enough to be privileged.
Recent events have for the first time led me to think that there are some things bigger and more important than me, and I am at a complete loss as to how I can apply my skills and energy towards being part of the solution.<p>How can technologists help in this era of broken media, global internet trolling and misunderstood lower economic classes populations?<p>I am not looking to rant, or insult anyone, I am looking for ideas of how to apply my energy and skills to yield results.<p>Thank you in advance for your time.
======
angersock
Above all, you've got to be kind--don't forget the human costs of your
software and how it'll be used. If you need to work on stuff that might not
help people, make sure you understand who it won't help and to what degree.
The only thing worse than callousness is ignorance.

That said: I'd suggest against falling into the privilege trap, of considering
your position as somehow immoral or unethical or unnatural or something to be
shunned. Don't pick up problems that don't interest you because you think
they're for "the common good". Don't sideline projects you are passionate
about because you feel like you owe it to some other less-privileged group.

------
pascalxus
I guess, a political campaigner might tell you to help make phone calls during
the election cycle. But, there's nothing you can do about that for 4 years.

Until then, make an honest effort to understand the other side of the equation
and help people to understand your view point by having intelligent
conversations without attacking the other side.

~~~
fragmede
> 4 years.

2! Two, god damn it! In 2018, as a matter of possibility, all 435 seats in the
United States House of Representatives and 33 of the 100 seats in the United
States Senate will (technically) be contested. No matter your politics, the
makeup of Congress is a large factor in what the President is actually able to
pass.

------
UK-AL
From purely utilitarian view. Earn as much as possible, then donate to the
professionals.

~~~
CyberFonic
It's hard to tell which professionals actually address pressing issues
effectively. Many are only in it to enrich themselves.

Any suggestions on how to identify the professionals that are worthy of our
support?

